# Dealer incentive/Trunk Money



## vermont (Apr 7, 2008)

Dealer told me I cannot combine Trunk money with april lease rate, can somebody confirm.

I applied to have the rate lock for april and get an approval. But dealer will not sell me the car with the incentives saying the BMW told them the trunk money only applies to May lease rate. Is the dealer telling me the truth? Also,

Since I only get an approval from one dealership, can I shop at another dealership and tell them that I already have a pre-approve application?


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

vermont said:


> Dealer told me I cannot combine Trunk money with april lease rate, can somebody confirm.
> 
> I applied to have the rate lock for april and get an approval. But dealer will not sell me the car with the incentives saying the BMW told them the trunk money only applies to May lease rate. Is the dealer telling me the truth? Also,
> 
> Since I only get an approval from one dealership, can I shop at another dealership and tell them that I already have a pre-approve application?


Current Option credit can not be combined with April rates.

Only the Center that locked the April rates for you can offer you last months rates.

You can shop at a different center but they can only offer you the current programs.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Any of the current programs cannot be applied to April programs.

If you want to take the current programs, be my guest.


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

What are the current option incentives for May?

I am interested in X5 and 5 series.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

MTech8 said:


> What are the current option incentives for May?
> 
> I am interested in X5 and 5 series.


Premium pkg option credit for both plus 2.9% financing thru BMW FS.


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

JW_BMW said:


> Premium pkg option credit for both plus 2.9% financing thru BMW FS.


I thought that promo ended at the end of July. When has it been extended to?


----------



## stvroy (Apr 3, 2008)

What are the incentives on the 3-series convertible?


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

MTech8 said:


> I thought that promo ended at the end of July. When has it been extended to?


:dunno: I don't understand your question.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

stvroy said:


> What are the incentives on the 3-series convertible?


Automatic transmission option credit


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Are the 3 series incentives only applicable to in stock vehicles?


----------



## goucla (May 2, 2008)

what are current incentives to 335i sedans and coupes (not convertible)?


----------



## SC_Martin (May 10, 2008)

Hi,

I am also very interested which incentives are currenttly there for the 335i.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

pistolpuma said:


> Are the 3 series incentives only applicable to in stock vehicles?


All 3 Series have an automatic transmission option credit. It applies to vehicles in stock and inbound. It does not apply to ED orders.


----------



## wassy (Mar 6, 2004)

JW BMW - what other incentives are out there, specifically on the X5 4.8? can an option credit for May be combined with a lock for April's #'s? should be two different things.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

JW_BMW said:


> All 3 Series have an automatic transmission option credit. It applies to vehicles in stock and inbound. It does not apply to ED orders.


JW, by inbound do you mean stock orders and not for a customer??


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

wassy said:


> JW BMW - what other incentives are out there, specifically on the X5 4.8? can an option credit for May be combined with a lock for April's #'s? should be two different things.


Premium pkg option credit for the X5s.

Can not combine April lease rates with May option credit pricing.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

pistolpuma said:


> JW, by inbound do you mean stock orders and not for a customer??


Stock orders and P1 orders qualify.


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

JW_BMW said:


> :dunno: I don't understand your question.


In this thread, you stated that an options credit is available for May.

In another thread ( http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=281166 ), you stated that the options credit ends on 04/30/08.

It sounds like the option credit has been extended for the month of May. Plus it now applies to P1 orders also?

When does this option credit end? End of May or some date in mid May?

For P1 orders, does the car need to arrive and taken delivery of to qualify for the credit?

How does an option credit work? Is it like a rebate that I apply for through BMWNA or is it just factored into the sale price of the car?

Thanxs for the help!


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

MTech8 said:


> In this thread, you stated that an options credit is available for May.
> 
> In another thread ( http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=281166 ), you stated that the options credit ends on 04/30/08.
> 
> ...





> MTech8
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by JW_BMW View Post
> Premium pkg option credit for both plus 2.9% financing thru BMW FS.
> I thought that promo ended at the end of July. When has it been extended to?


I could not answer your question because I did not understand the "July" part?

4/30 option credit is over.

This is a new incentive under the same name.

It is not a rebate to the customer. It is an incentive to the dealer. Meaning the dealer can choose to apply the entire, part of or none of the credit to the customer.


----------



## wolv23 (Mar 17, 2008)

Is the Option Credit applied to the sales price or can it be used as a down payment?
Thanks


----------



## spacecadet610 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok well i am going to confront my CA with my newfound knowledge.

If this works, i will owe JW_BMW and others bimmerfest members some beers. This will have saved me a bunch of money!



JW_BMW said:


> 1. Maybe he thinks it's only for in stock vehicles?
> 2. Maybe he is
> 
> I can't tell you what you should or shouldn't do. You have to decide that for yourself.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

spacecadet610 said:


> Is this something the dealer needs to apply for and be aware of or does it automatically get added in the computer? i don't know why he said what he said.
> 
> Either:
> 1. he isn't aware that my car is eligible for the incentive if delivered by 6/30
> ...


1. He should be aware. If he isn't or wasn't, upon your politlely bringing this to his attention, he should know what's going on. It is, quite simply, his job to know this stuff.

2. Totally unacceptable.

Either way, not looking very good for you :dunno:


----------



## spacecadet610 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well i'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt for now. He has actually been pretty responsive and hasn't tacked on any BS fees as far as i can tell.

I sent him an email basically saying that i heard from other dealers that my car WOULD be eligible for the incentive. I kindly requested that he look into this issue further.

He sent me a quick response, "I can look into this for you and will let you know when I hear from my manager."

So the saga continues.. i have faith.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

spacecadet610 said:


> Well i'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt for now. He has actually been pretty responsive and hasn't tacked on any BS fees as far as i can tell.
> 
> I sent him an email basically saying that i heard from other dealers that my car WOULD be eligible for the incentive. I kindly requested that he look into this issue further.
> 
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## ohmike (Nov 10, 2006)

*Can in-stock automatic car lose the incentive?*

Hi all. First, thanks for all the great advice and insights. Here's a slight variation....on a 5-series in stock auto we're talking to an out-of-state dealer about, we've been told the 'trunk money' doesn't exist because the vehicle was reported 'sold' in the prior month. Can this happen?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

ohmike said:


> Hi all. First, thanks for all the great advice and insights. Here's a slight variation....on a 5-series in stock auto we're talking to an out-of-state dealer about, we've been told the 'trunk money' doesn't exist because the vehicle was reported 'sold' in the prior month. Can this happen?


I assume the trunk money was available in the prior month. If that's the case, the dealer "punched" the car, ie, reported it as sold, so he could collect the trunk money. So most likely the dealer already has the trunk money in hand (or his pocket). Another question for your dealer...ask him when the warranty starts on the car. My guess is that it started a month ago, so if you buy the car, you'll have 47 months of warranty instead of 48. And the longer the car sits on his lot, the worse that gets. Use that during your negotiation.


----------



## CPbmw (Feb 19, 2008)

A dealer I had been talking to just mentioned to me that the automation option incentive is now extended if you order. Prior, you had to have the car be at the dealer and a contract signed by 6/30. Now he is saying that as long as you order a car before the end of the month, even if the car does not get to the dealer by 6/30, you are locked in and you can still get this optional credit.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## spacecadet610 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm also really curious whether anyone can confirm this rumor. It would be awesome if they extended this incentive.

Where is JW_BMW? He seems to have the inside scoop.



CPbmw said:


> A dealer I had been talking to just mentioned to me that the automation option incentive is now extended if you order. Prior, you had to have the car be at the dealer and a contract signed by 6/30. Now he is saying that as long as you order a car before the end of the month, even if the car does not get to the dealer by 6/30, you are locked in and you can still get this optional credit.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, the option credit has been recently extended to include ordered vehicles. Vehicles no longer has to be in stock by 6/30th. With a May/June BMW FS lease or finance approval your ordered vehicle will qualify for the option credit. Rate and option credit have a 60 day lock or a 90 day lock for the western region only. 

You must have an approval with BMW FS for a lease or finance contract. Cash and financing with a different lender will not qualify you for the option credit lock.


----------



## spacecadet610 (Dec 20, 2005)

JW_BMW,

You. Are. Awesome.



JW_BMW said:


> Yes, the option credit has been recently extended to include ordered vehicles. Vehicles no longer has to be in stock by 6/30th. With a May/June BMW FS lease or finance approval your ordered vehicle will qualify for the option credit. Rate and option credit have a 60 day lock or a 90 day lock in the western region only.
> 
> You must have an approval with BMW FS for a lease or finance contract. Cash and financing with a different lender will not qualify you for the option credit lock.


----------



## spacecadet610 (Dec 20, 2005)

So just to clarify in my head what you wrote, ""Cash and financing with a different lender will not qualify you for the option credit lock.":

So this means that if i pay cash for the car (which i plan on), the credit is not locked in. It still has to be purchased/contracted by 6/30 to qualify for the credit?

But if i instead finance or lease, then the contract locks in the credit regardless of when the car arrives?

And when you say "option credit has a lock only in western region", this applies only to the West Coast? Are these policies not applied nationwide?



JW_BMW said:


> Yes, the option credit has been recently extended to include ordered vehicles. Vehicles no longer has to be in stock by 6/30th. With a May/June BMW FS lease or finance approval your ordered vehicle will qualify for the option credit. Rate and option credit have a 60 day lock or a 90 day lock in the western region only.
> 
> You must have an approval with BMW FS for a lease or finance contract. Cash and financing with a different lender will not qualify you for the option credit lock.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

spacecadet610 said:


> So just to clarify in my head what you wrote, ""Cash and financing with a different lender will not qualify you for the option credit lock.":
> 
> So this means that if i pay cash for the car (which i plan on), the credit is not locked in. It still has to be purchased/contracted by 6/30 to qualify for the credit?
> 
> ...


1. Cash deals/3rd party lenders = no option credit lock
2. Option credit lock = same as rate lock of 60 days EXCEPT FOR the western region. The western region has a 90 day rate/credit lock.


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

JW_BMW said:


> Yes, the option credit has been recently extended to include ordered vehicles. Vehicles no longer has to be in stock by 6/30th. With a May/June BMW FS lease or finance approval your ordered vehicle will qualify for the option credit. Rate and option credit have a 60 day lock or a 90 day lock for the western region only.
> 
> You must have an approval with BMW FS for a lease or finance contract. Cash and financing with a different lender will not qualify you for the option credit lock.


Does the option credit still not apply to Euro Deliveries?


----------



## seawolf21 (May 21, 2008)

I***8217;m a newbie to BMW. The two experiences I have with BMW were rentals in a 3-series in the US and a 5-series in Germany.

I***8217;m planning to negotiate with several NY metro area dealers this Tuesday and go with best offer before end of the month on a 2008 X5 3.0.

Going with the following:
ZCW	Cold Weather Package
ZRC	Rear Climate Package
316	Automatic tailgate opening and closing
322	Comfort Access
6FL	iPod and USB
508	PDC

On the fence on the following (in order of priority):
ZTP	Technology Package
ZPP	Premium Package

I***8217;m planning to buy and am aware of 2.9% financing.

What kind of stealth dealer incentives are currently available? I'm aware of the Premium package credit. Is this stealth credit for the entire amount of the Premium package?

Also am I correct to assume that pre-June 1 pricing applies on dealer stock but post-June 1 pricing on factory orders?

This site rocks!!!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

spacecadet610 said:


> So just to clarify in my head what you wrote, ""Cash and financing with a different lender will not qualify you for the option credit lock.":
> 
> So this means that if i pay cash for the car (which i plan on), the credit is not locked in. It still has to be purchased/contracted by 6/30 to qualify for the credit?
> 
> ...





JW_BMW said:


> 1. Cash deals/3rd party lenders = no option credit lock
> 2. Option credit lock = same as rate lock of 60 days EXCEPT FOR the western region. The western region has a 90 day rate/credit lock.


*spacecadet610*, you can, of course, go ahead with BMWFS financing and then turn around and pay off the car almost immediately. There is no pre-payment penalty and the loan is simple interest.


----------



## StarrDlux (May 18, 2008)

yeah i'd do that pay it off immediately. the FI guy get's it in da butt if you early pay off (like < 61 days or something).


----------



## spacecadet610 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow yet another thing i never considered.. that's a good idea.

And it wouldn't even matter what rate/terms i get too because i can just pay it off the next day?



tturedraider said:


> *spacecadet610*, you can, of course, go ahead with BMWFS financing and then turn around and pay off the car almost immediately. There is no pre-payment penalty and the loan is simple interest.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Spacecadet you may end up paying a little interest cuz I don't know if you can pay it off before it is in the system, so you may spend a few bucks, but IMHO it's worth it to lock things in! And to cover yourself, call bmwfs the day after you take delivery and tell them what you want to do, and ask how to do it fastest. It took almost three weeks for my lease to show up!

Oh--to minimize any interest, make the biggest down payment you can! I think there may be a limit, like 20%, not sure.


----------



## chris325ci (Nov 24, 2002)

Does this trunk money apply to someone that ordered a car at the beginning of May? I'm assuming it does, but I actually fall under the April lease rates which are considerably less (does trunk money not apply if you have the better lease rates?). My 335i is a sedan MT with a projected arrival of mid July. Forgive me if this has already been covered, but from a quick scan through the thread I couldn't find out.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

JW_BMW said:


> Yes, the option credit has been recently extended to include ordered vehicles. Vehicles no longer has to be in stock by 6/30th. With a May/June BMW FS lease or finance approval your ordered vehicle will qualify for the option credit. Rate and option credit have a 60 day lock or a 90 day lock for the western region only.
> 
> You must have an approval with BMW FS for a lease or finance contract. Cash and financing with a different lender will not qualify you for the option credit lock.


Does this include ED cars ?


----------

